# This amazes me. 6,000 lbs of food on 1/10th acre.



## Utopian (Mar 4, 2015)

A Must watch video you guys.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Those guys were on an episode of "Doomsday Preppers".

Have to give them credit for making a small space productive.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm impressed with their operation, but they have a fatal fault. They can't grow. If they knew they were going to do this they should have found a better location.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I am very proud of them for being self supporting,for now!
For advertising their wealth they get 0 points.
For seeking the Darwin award they get 9 of 10 points.


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

Tweto said:


> I'm impressed with their operation, but they have a fatal fault. They can't grow. If they knew they were going to do this they should have found a better location.


But their current location may very well be why they are successful. Their main clients are chefs, would those chefs travel out to the country to pick up produce or would they just order it off a truck? :dunno:

What they have built is definitely evidence that you don't have to have several acres to be self sufficient.

Are they preppers or just interested in knowing what's in their food & self sufficiency?

At any rate, their set up is absolutely awesome.


----------



## Utopian (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't think they're preppers, just self-sufficient ;D


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

That, in case you were wondering, is what the revolution looks like


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

FatTire said:


> That, in case you were wondering, is what the revolution looks like


Or this.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

They do much better with 4 growing seasons, then one could up North.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

We are on about 1/4 acre and guesstimate year round we produce about 20 to 25% of our fruits and veggies, trying to push it higher. These people are amazing, although there are quite a few involved. If they keep being successful they can buy another place..rinse and repeat.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

this is really cool, but I really question the 4000 square foot measurement, is that growing surface only, cause 4000 sf is only 40ft x 100 ft.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> this is really cool, but I really question the 4000 square foot measurement, is that growing surface only, cause 4000 sf is only 40ft x 100 ft.


43,560 sq ft in an acre,

1/10th would be 4,356 sq ft

Is it possible?


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

crabapple said:


> They do much better with 4 growing seasons, then one could up North.


Depending on your location and the amount of snowfall you receive, it might be worth looking at an underground greenhouse that is bermed on every side (including the top) but the south.

I am considering something similar with the idea of achieving 4 growing seasons along with a capacity of growing citrus in an area where it gets too cold for citrus.

The keys will be reflecting the admitted light using silver backed paper on the north wall and having an adequate heat sump to moderate nighttime temperatures.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Marcus said:


> Depending on your location and the amount of snowfall you receive, it might be worth looking at an underground greenhouse that is bermed on every side (including the top) but the south.
> 
> I am considering something similar with the idea of achieving 4 growing seasons along with a capacity of growing citrus in an area where it gets too cold for citrus.
> 
> The keys will be reflecting the admitted light using silver backed paper on the north wall and having an adequate heat sump to moderate nighttime temperatures.


As far as I know, white refects more heat and light, old research though, things may have been proven different, there is a thread on underground green house in here not too far back, lots of info in the links there.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Marcus said:


> Depending on your location and the amount of snowfall you receive, it might be worth looking at an underground greenhouse that is bermed on every side (including the top) but the south.
> 
> I am considering something similar with the idea of achieving 4 growing seasons along with a capacity of growing citrus in an area where it gets too cold for citrus.
> 
> The keys will be reflecting the admitted light using silver backed paper on the north wall and having an adequate heat sump to moderate nighttime temperatures.


I agree that a green house helps, even here in Zone 7b/8a in South Carolina.
But they do better without any help, because they can grow outside year around on 1/10 of an acre.
I have ten acres & use only 3/4 to 1 acre for gardening & fruit & nut trees.


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

Tirediron said:


> As far as I know, white reflects more heat and light, old research though...


It does, but the idea is to reflect light to areas in the greenhouse that are not in direct sunlight. The picture I posted was the closest I found to what I have in mind, but it isn't exact.

What I have in mind is a greenhouse sunk 10-12' into the ground with vertical windows on the south. Putting it that far into the ground helps with temperature stability during the cold and hot months. We get enough hard freezes that citrus won't survive without a lot of help, and putting them in a greenhouse should solve that problem. I'm figuring vents above the windows to let heat escape during the hot months and a french drain system on the north side to provide some, if not most, of the needed water for the greenhouse. I'm also figuring on building in a raised bed garden.

I'm not real good with words, but I hope my description gives you a better idea of what I have in mind.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

*Ron Finley: A guerilla gardener in South Central LA*

:thumbraise:


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

:2thumb: Gains, I really think that your post 17 deserves it's own thread, stuff like this rebuilds communities, communities rebuild nations. :2thumb:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> Gians, I really think that your post 17 deserves it's own thread, :2thumb:


Guerilla Gardening? 
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/guerilla-gardening-1819/

how-to guerrilla garden? 
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f36/how-guerrilla-garden-27096/

gorilla garden 
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f14/gorilla-garden-17213/


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

@ Linctex my reference to Gains reply deserving it's own thread was less about guerilla gardening and most about the process and movement shown in the video,


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

It is amazing that one can grow lots of food on a small plot.
But I never understood Guerrilla gardening, maybe it is because I have land to grow on.
I am glad that more people are growing plants of all kinds.


----------

